# Patent Number for Routing Template



## Verlin Garrett (Feb 5, 2006)

The Patent Number for the Routing Template is 3,199,556 at http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-...,199,556.WKU.&OS=PN/3,199,556&RS=PN/3,199,556


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

This must be a misfiled answer to somebodies question.


----------



## reible (Sep 10, 2004)

s/b with:
http://www.routerforums.com/showthread.php?t=2225

Ed


----------

